# NFAA 5 spot question



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Nope....I only think about shooting X's


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Not even in practice.....


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Consider it NO!!!. Done it yes


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

JAVI said:


> Do you even consider shooting less than a 300 when you shoot an NFAA 5 spot tournament?



Nope..


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

yup...maybe thats my problem...I'm sure there are more guys than me like that though...just don't want to admit it...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

psargeant said:


> yup...maybe thats my problem...I'm sure there are more guys than me like that though...just don't want to admit it...


You are right....I know a bunch of people that only worry about shooting a 3 hundy....most have a hard time doing it also. Most of the time as soon as you start thinking about it...one of the next few arrows is going in the blueberry bush.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

I do get the occasional blueberry....oops. But, the only time I thought I wouldn't shoot a 300 I didn't even come close.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't think about less than a 300 now, although it does still happen. Focus, focus, focus.....and not realizing when to let down is where I slip when I do shoot under a 300.:embara:


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

XP35 said:


> I don't think about less than a 300 now, although it does still happen. Focus, focus, focus.....and not realizing when to let down is where I slip when I do shoot under a 300.:embara:


A few days ago one of my students asked me why I have them practice letting down so much...

I asked him what happened when he let down, his answer was the next shot is a pinwheel X...

I think he answered his own question....


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

Being a relative newbie, I'm still looking to shoot a 300!!!

My goal each shoot - score a minimum of 1 point better each time I compete. I believe in realistic goals. Long term goal is, of course, a 300. At this point in my archery life, x-es, schmexxes.


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Interesting, perhaps its time for a more difficult target


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Hutnicks said:


> Interesting, perhaps its time for a more difficult target


Half of the pros didn't even shoot 600s last year...


----------



## GATOR-EYE (Jun 30, 2006)

Nope, I don't even consider shooting a 300...I expect to shoot a 300 5 spot, it's the "X" count kickin my butt.....I still throw one into left field once and awhile....most of the times it when I am rushing my arrows down range.


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

I don't think about it......... BUT I know it is possible at any time


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

DCM,
Can you offer some insight...I know that pros and former pros are not infallible, but after seeing the score that you posted at the HillBilly (and the fact that you shot a 26X 300 vegas round using an unfamiliar bow designed for right handed shooters), I would think that a 300 5 spot would be a walk in the park (as in never shoot below 300) and that you could possibly miss a couple x's in a round, but not likely. 

Do you actively think about what you did wrong on the shot that didn't score well so that you can be certain to address it later in training, or do you do as Lanny Bassham suggests and forget about it, or a combination of both?


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*300's*

I wish they were automatic for me but I'm not there yet. Maybe this year I'll get a little closer. I have a friend that I shoot with that has not shot less than a 57X 300 in league in the last 5 years except one night he shot a 275 because he shot a complete end at the wrong target. 8 out of 10 times he shoots 60X. Shooting next to him will get you talking to yourself. LOL.
Jbird


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

For me, and I suspect many others, it's a mental thing. Just like that first 500 outdoors. Do it ONCE and you've broken the ice!  :wink: You know you can do it...now repeat.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Not shooting a 300 is catastrophic for me. I walk to the line expecting a 300 and worry about X's. Once I started shooting for the X (not the X ring) I couldn't believe how easy a 300 was.


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

Having been weaned on the multi-color targets, where every ring represents a point, nope. People that are only concerned with hitting the white vs. hitting the X are going to find it much more difficult to shoot the higher end scores.


----------



## 42WLA (Jun 13, 2006)

Try it without sights  

I shoot barebow recurve or long bow and breaking 250 is great for me. 

I still need more practice.


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

*Not anymore*

I shot my first 300 last week. I have to tell you it felt great, but what I did was focused on my X count and I hit 52. My PB before was 39, all I wanted to do is break 40 and I went above and beyond that. So from now on I just ry to focus on the X. It work for me, I don't see why It won't work for you.


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

*think about shooting a 300*

I don't think of shooting less than 300. once in awhile it happens though. Most times I just want to keep my x count above 50 wouild be much happier with 58 or 60 though.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

divot250 said:


> I shot my first 300 last week. I have to tell you it felt great, but what I did was focused on my X count and I hit 52. My PB before was 39, all I wanted to do is break 40 and I went above and beyond that. So from now on I just ry to focus on the X. It work for me, I don't see why It won't work for you.


HOLD ON....

Let me get this straight....you just jumped up to *52* :faint:

That was fast...Great job buddy :thumb:


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> HOLD ON....
> 
> Let me get this straight....you just jumped up to *52* :faint:
> 
> That was fast...Great job buddy :thumb:


Yup, it happens. Hitting a 300 is kinda' like opening floodgates, or at least it was for me. Last year I shot my first 300 with 39 Xs then the very next game, the next day, was 300 51X. I hit 57X shortly (a few days!) later. See? Floodgate.....:nod:


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

*300? In my dreams*

Remember, not EVERYONE shoots Freestyle.

With sights and fingers, I am happy with a 275+.


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm not happy unless I shoot a 300 with 60X's. It's not likely to do it everytime, but that is my goal.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

60Xbulldog60X I'm not happy unless I shoot a 300 with 60X's. It's not likely to do it everytime, but that is my goal. 

See that is the huge difference between the top shooters and the want to be's. The top shooters expect to shoot clean or perfect scores. The want a be's deep down no that is not likely. That little bit of doubt in the back of our mind comes out and bites us big time when we get on a good role.

I have been working on just shooting one arrow at a time. Keep shooting clean ends. Working hard on not being satisfied. Continually having to shoot the center. 

Suddenly being satisfied seems to be a big killer for most people.
Yes, you were all pumped up, you hit a goal. You are suddenly pleased then you let down your focus. This happens a lot. 
Try to keep shooting with that same drive and determination as before. Dont change that additude.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

XP35 said:


> Yup, it happens. Hitting a 300 is kinda' like opening floodgates, or at least it was for me. Last year I shot my first 300 with 39 Xs then the very next game, the next day, was 300 51X. I hit 57X shortly (a few days!) later. See? Floodgate.....:nod:


Well then I must have a real stubborn guy working the lock around here....because he isn't letting my water out.:embara:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

wa-prez said:


> Remember, not EVERYONE shoots Freestyle.
> 
> With sights and fingers, I am happy with a 275+.


No reason to not shoot a 300 just because you are shooting fingers...:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

60Xbulldog60X said:


> I'm not happy unless I shoot a 300 with 60X's. It's not likely to do it everytime, but that is my goal.


Just 8 out of 10 times.:wink:


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well then I must have a real stubborn guy working the lock around here....because he isn't letting my water out.:embara:


:wink: I'm thinkin' his name is Darrell....:tongue:


----------



## hunter3d (Aug 6, 2005)

I only have one 300 to my credit and it didn't include a whole lot of X's. Once I did get it I for some reason decided to go to BT instead of my thumb trigger. That was stupid,LOL. Now I'm lucky to shoot 297-298, but I feel like I'm making progess towards another 300. I just need to learn to let down when I know I should.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

DarrinM said:


> I don't think about it......... BUT I know it is possible at any time


Ditto 

I start out looking for 60X, actually 60 inside out X's. Though I usually end up settling for something a little less, on occasion that may even be a 299. :wink: Funny how everything works back to an average


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

Grey Eagle said:


> Ditto
> 
> I start out looking for 60X, actually 60 inside out X's.


Exactly!! Just like the saying in the movie The Patriot, "aim small, miss small". Same mindset should apply no matter what style is being shot. Forget the score and focus on putting every shot dead center of dead center.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

JAVI said:


> Do you even consider shooting less than a 300 when you shoot an NFAA 5 spot tournament?


LOL! Yea, I pretty much always consider shooting less than 300. As a barebow recurve shooter I frankly have never considered shooting a 300. My goal is always to shoot better than my personal best.

Dave


----------



## 3D-Nut (Jan 26, 2007)

JAVI said:


> Do you even consider shooting less than a 300 when you shoot an NFAA 5 spot tournament?


No.


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

JAVI said:


> Do you even consider shooting less than a 300 when you shoot an NFAA 5 spot tournament?


Yep every time I go to the line.:sad: I'm still looking, begging, praying, and crying for my first one! I started out with a 298/32x, had a bad night and got a 292/29x, last time was 295/40x; scores down-x's up I'm confused. BUT I am getting much better about freezing under the target! I'm shooting a Spott Hogg Hogg It now, will a scope really make it that much easier?


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

speedfreak said:


> Yep every time I go to the line.:sad: I'm still looking, begging, praying, and crying for my first one! I started out with a 298/32x, had a bad night and got a 292/29x, last time was 295/40x; scores down-x's up I'm confused. BUT I am getting much better about freezing under the target! I'm shooting a Spott Hogg Hogg It now, will a scope really make it that much easier?


Nope. I know that's not the answer you wanted but there it is.Changing to a scope will not automatically make your scores go up and may increase the level of problems you are currently having with pins. You will have more perceived movement. You are not really moving more your just seeing it better. Worry about your X count and not your score. If you hit enough X's you won't miss the white.


----------



## Hellbilly (Dec 2, 2007)

as long as i hit the paper im happy


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Nope. I only think about shooting 1 perfect arrow. Perfect means dead center inside out. By focusing on one arrow at a time and being disciplined to let down you will realize your true potential.

My goal now is to shoot ONLY good shots, the score will take care of itself. When I let down I tell myself "Good job, you save a point!" Makes it easier to let down

John


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> For me, and I suspect many others, it's a mental thing. Just like that first 500 outdoors. Do it ONCE and you've broken the ice!  :wink: You know you can do it...now repeat.




I have shot several 300 rounds but only a couple of them out at a shoot away from home?

I have broken the 500 barrier a few times at the field range also?

But they don't come with any regularity just here and there?

I have been doing quite a bit of shooting at 7 yds in my garage as thats all I can get and its cold out there, but its snowing outside. AC


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

300's are a given..........not that there isn't an occasional wreck. I wrecked a few months ago.:embara: I may have wrecked in '07 can't remember.

I hope to get to where I have the same feeling about 58 X's............OK, I'll admit 56 would be sufficient......If I don't run out of time it's a real possibility, I finished '07 at 53.....But, I'm not there now (in my head) ......


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> You are right....I know a bunch of people that only worry about shooting a 3 hundy....most have a hard time doing it also. Most of the time as soon as you start thinking about it...one of the next few arrows is going in the blueberry bush.


I'll agree, I shot my 2nd 300 just last week. I will tell you I did enter my mind, just after completeling the 8th end. Then I wondered back to what JAVI told me on the phone its one arrow at a time and I finished the last 2 ends with 10X's, just goes to show that if you focus on each shot instead of getting ahead of your self you'll start to see an impeovement.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Unfortunately, I expect it. :sad:


----------



## chamokaneman (Feb 3, 2006)

*60x*

I just shot 300, 60X for the first time a couple days ago--with a full size target--on my 7 yard garage range. I nearly repeated it last night too. Misfired one arrow and ended up 299, 59X. I've never done this before, but now that I have, I don't see why I can't do it every time.


I may not shoot all 300's in the real deal but now I'm expecting to.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

*fngers*



Brown Hornet said:


> No reason to not shoot a 300 just because you are shooting fingers...:wink:


Obviously you never shot fingers. If it was that easy then more folks would be shootiing this way and not with releases. :embara:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

As good a finger shooter that I was for 20 years I never shot a 300 in a tournament. Most of those years my average was 298.5. Nothing but 299's and 298's had high forties x counts.High of 52x's. 300 just never seemed to pan out. Was one of my life long archery goals.Would shoot 300 3 -4 times in practice each year.Started shootind a release bingo first try. Now I go for the 60 x's. This year lots of 58's. Two 59's in practice.
Starting to think about trying to get the 300 with fingers again. Will see?


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

jarlicker said:


> As good a finger shooter that I was for 20 years I never shot a 300 in a tournament. Most of those years my average was 298.5. Nothing but 299's and 298's had high forties x counts.High of 52x's. 300 just never seemed to pan out. Was one of my life long archery goals.Would shoot 300 3 -4 times in practice each year.Started shootind a release bingo first try. Now I go for the 60 x's. This year lots of 58's. Two 59's in practice.
> Starting to think about trying to get the 300 with fingers again. Will see?


You should go for it... we got a couple of guys over here shooting a 300 every now and then if they drag a finger just right:wink:


----------

